# despropósito



## Dymn

Olá,

Uma das desvantagens de estudar uma língua muito perta da(s) minha(s) é ter demasiada confiança e acreditar que qualquer palavra dessas línguas também existe e é conhecida no idioma em causa.

Em castelhano a palavra "_despropósito_" é muito usada, no sentido de "_disparate_", ou de algo fadado ao fracasso, que "_no hay por donde cogerlo_", que "_hace aguas_". Encontrei a palavra no Priberam, mas hesito em usá-la porque não dá muitos resultados na Internet, e sempre na colocação "_a despropósito_".

Se eu disser "_Isto é um despropósito!_", os lusófonos me entenderiam?

Muito obrigado


----------



## Nonstar

Olá!
Caso seja alguém erudito, sim.
Eu acharia um pouco estranho.
A propósito:
Perta 
Próxima


----------



## jazyk

Que estranho. Eu uso despropósito a torto e a direito e nunca me pareceu uma palavra demasiado culta.


----------



## Dymn

Nonstar said:


> A propósito:
> Perta
> Próxima


Verdade, os advérbios são invariáveis, não sei no que devia estar a pensar


----------



## Nonstar

Não se preocupe com o lapso.   
Costumo usar despautério, por achá-la mais eufônica e intrigante. Esta não me causa estranheza.
Bom, Dymn, tens aí o exemplo de alguém que te compreenderia facilmente. Eu pediria uma explicação.


----------



## jazyk

Despautério eu já acho bem mais chique e menos frequente do que despropósito.

O Córpus Histórico do Português, com 1,1 bilhão (mil milhões) de palavras corrobora a minha impressão. Despautério aparece 126 vezes e despropósito, 300.


----------



## Carfer

Suponho que _'a despropósito_' ocorre, sobretudo, quando queremos dizer que algo '_não vem ao caso_', '_não vem no momento certo_',  'é_ inconveniente_', o que não é o mesmo que ser um '_disparate_'. Não me parece, por isso, que possamos comparar a frequência de um sentido e doutro, já que não ocorrem nas mesmas circunstâncias. E também me parece que, em Portugal, _'despropósito_', no sentido de '_disparate_', não é muito frequente na fala corrente, do dia a dia, mas não diria que é uma palavra culta, apenas menos comum. No sentido de algo fadado a falhar é que nunca ouvi.


----------



## pfaa09

Despropósito é o mesmo que *inoportuno*; que não vem a propósito; não faz sentido naquele momento.
Pode ser um disparate se o despropósito assim o justifique. Depende do assunto inoportuno.
Tomando de exemplo o surto de COVID-19, torna-se um disparate ou um despropósito vir colocar outro assunto como prioritário.

"Se eu disser: "_Isto é um despropósito!_", os lusófonos me entenderiam?"
É claro que sim.


----------



## gato radioso

Se calhar:
_Desatino
Disparate
Desvairo_
sejam mais comuns, se bem "despropósito" não seja realmente palavra _errada_ pelo que têm dito os nativos, senão de uso pouco frequente.


----------



## Ari RT

Despropósito com o sentido de "não pertinente / não atinente ao assunto em lide" eu também acho um bocado culto.
Já na acepção de non sense, absurdo, disparate (ou seja, uma ideia despropositada _per se_, sem que sua inadequação a um contexto seja a causa da adjetivação), creio que seja entendida sem problemas.
Acepções à parte, nem despropósito nem disparate deveriam levantar sobrancelhas de brasileiros médios.


----------



## jazyk

Desvairo não conhecia, só desvario. Desvairo, porém, aparece registrada, por exemplo, no Aulete.


----------



## Ari RT

E _despautério_ vim a conhecer da boca de Bety Faria, a atriz que fez a Tieta do Agreste. Na época não havia nunca sequer visitado o nordeste brasileiro. Depois vim a morar na região e... segui sem jamais ouvir outra vez a palavra. Ficou por conta do Jorge Amado mesmo.


----------



## Nonstar

Pauliceia desvairada, de Mario de Andrade. Quase 100 anos atrás, hein?
Despropósito continua a não apetecer.


----------



## Vanda

Despautério, bem lembrado. Também uso bastante quando pertinente.


----------

